# Baking Powder Biscuits



## pops6927

Here's a recipe from the farm for Baking Powder Biscuits that works great and makes 7-9 big ol' biscuits:

2 cups flour
1 tbsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
1/3 cup oil
1 cup milk
extra flour

heat oven to 450 deg.

In a large bowl add flour, baking powder, salt. Stir to mix a bit, then add 1/3 cup oil. Cut into flour mixture with a dough cutter until granulated. Add milk and stir with fork until thick, scraping sides of bowl. Flour a countertop a foot square and spatula out of the bowl. It will be sticky so flour the top, and start folding and kneading, about 20 times or so, adding sprinkles of flour as necessary to keep from sticking. Pat out to about 1/2 inch or so, dust with flour on top and cut with a tumbler or cutter (I use a tumbler that is 2 3/4" across), rekneading, dusting and cutting. Should yield about 7-9 biscuits.
Bake at 450 deg. for 14 min or until golden brown on top.


 

What was left!













biscuits 002.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 31, 2017


----------



## richtee

ALMOST in time....ah well. Doing sausage and gravy this AM, but bought a "tube" of biscuits last night  heh. Ah well..it's mostly about the gravy  ;{)
Thanks for the recipe tho!


----------



## ronp

Nice looking biscuits.


----------



## krusher

thanks for the recipe, we have been looking for a recipe like "grandma used to make ", and these seem to be right on,  I added about a 1/2 cup more flour, but they are real good.

thanks


----------



## babyback

Been looking for a biscuit recipe.  Keep dreaming of homemade biscuits and gravy, but I can't make either.  Been practicing a little with the gravy, now I can try some biscuits.

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## brandsbay

thanks for the recipe,have been making them with Bisquick,but this will be a lot cheaper,is it ok to add some butter and if so how much would be okay.


----------



## flagriller

Easy, think I'll give them a try. I usually get the boxed one from costco, not too bad.


----------



## bigwayne

I make a recipe like this, but with butter instead of the oil.  You want the butter cold and you cut it into the flour like he says for the oil, ideally with a pastry cutter.

It's important to not overwork the dough after you put the milk in.


----------



## white cloud

I have a real good and easy recipe for the gravy but then again will have to dig it up. I have thousands of recipes I need to stick em all on a flash drive. Man them things are cheap now I just bought a 2 gig for 12 bucks.


----------

